# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  StarCraft 2

## Power

Делимся информацией, и обсуждаем все что знаем о игре.
*Описание юнитов:*
BattleCruiser
Terran’s Sensor Tower
Protoss Mothership
Protoss Dark Templar
Protoss Twilight Archon
Protoss Warp Ray
Protoss Colossus
Protoss Phoenix
Protoss Phase Prism
Protoss Stalker
Protoss Immortal
Protoss Zealot
Protoss Stargate
Protoss Gateway/Warp Gate
Древа технологий Terran и Protoss

*Статьи:*
Автоматизация и улучшения в интерфейсе пользователя в StarCraft 2
Играя в StarCraft II
Starcraft II и одиночная кампания

*Видео:*
Gameplay Video - Terran
Gameplay Video - Protoss
Starcraft 2 Artwork Trailer 2
Starcraft 2 Artwork Trailer
Starcraft 2 Gameplay Video

*Серия вопросов к разработчикам:*
17 частей

----------


## maybeone

В сети появились уже русские комментарии и перевод к новому ролику Starcraft 2. Можно скачать с сайта http://www.sc2tv.ru а именно отсюда: http://www.sc2tv.ru/sc2vods/85-starc...vs-sonkie.html Там пвз, мне понравилось, ибо инглишом не владею. Ну и анализ дан неплохой.

----------


## Альбертович

Господа, а саму игру где найти , никто не знает? Кроме официального сайта. Там одно из условий, сканирование компа на предмет патчей, модов и прочего.

----------


## VAU

Crack StarCraft 2: Wings of Liberty от vovan31337 - Добавлена возможность сохранения и загрузки из меню игры.

Запустить игру и дождаться установки обновления, затем выйти из игры. 
(Перед всеми манипуляциями с кряком, рекомендую сделать копию заменяемых файлов. На всякий случай) 
Battle.net-patch.MPQ кидаем в StarCraft II\Battle.net заменяем Battle.net-patch.MPQ 
SC2.exe кидаем в StarCraft II\Versions\Base15405 заменяем SC2.exe 
Запускаем игру через ярлык на рабочем столе или из папки с игрой с файла StarCraft II 
Отрубаем интернет 

http://turbo.to/2qzf909pzzza.html

----------


## VAU

*Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty NoDVD* 

Переделанный кряк от Reloaded только для Русской версии  

Внимание! Обязательно использовать данный кряк в связке с Русским Патчем v.1.0.0.16117 иначе работоспособность не гарантируется! 

Правильная инструкция по установке патча и кряка от RELOADED на Русскую версию игры в режиме оффлайн: 
1. Отключитесь от интернета и начните установку игры! 
2. Во время начала инсталляции игры появится сообщение о том, что вы должны быть подключены к интернету. Найдите и нажмите на оранжевую треугольную кнопку с восклицательным знаком, которая находится в правом нижнем углу окна инсталлятора с предупреждающим сообщением и введите в соответствующее поле серийный номер =>VHB378W64BAT9SH7D68VV9NLQDK9YEGT<= (только для русской версии) после чего продолжите установку игры! (на окошко активации не обращайте внимания, после завершения установки оно само закроется) 
3. После того, как, игра установится, (в оффлайн режиме) откроется Updater (программа для автоматического обновления игры) - Закройте ее и скопируйте содержимое архива с патчем ((папка "Update" и файл "update.bat")) в папку с установленной игрой, после чего запустите файл "update.bat" и дождитесь окончания обновления! 
4. После обновления игра автоматически запустится - Выходим из нее! 
5. Скопируйте содержимое NoDVD, а именно (папки Battle.net, Support, Versions, и StarCraft II.exe) в директорию с установленной игрой. 
5. Запустите игру с ярлыка на рабочем столе! 
6. Играйте и не в коем случае не обновляйте игру! Запретите ей доступ к интернету всевозможными средствами!

1. Игрушка не лагает, видюха меньше греется 
2. Заметно увеличилась производительность, более стабильна к вылетам и зависаниям во время прохождения игры 
3. Сейвы работают нормально, теперь можно загружаться прямо из меню игры 
4. Одиночная компания работает, доступен режим испытания 
5. Можно нормально выйти из игры через соответствующую кнопку (доступно меню) 
6. Режим против ИИ работает! (через редактор карт) 

Патч Starcraft II v.1.0.0.16117 только для Русской версии =>Огромная благодарность товарищу yuriy81s за помощь в создании Русскоязычного патча<= 

http://turbo.to/dcoodshcsw8p.html

http://turbo.to/lvjw3m3men4v.html

StarCraft II Skirmish Launcher
инструкция
1.Unzip (распаковать) 
2.Start SC2Launcher.exe (запустить SC2Launcher.exe) 
3.Select your game folder (указать путь к папке с установленной игрой) 
4.Select map,enemies, etc. (выбрать карту, врагов и.т.п.) 
5.Click on Start button (щелкнуть по кнопке Старт) 
6.Play the game! (играть!)

http://turbo.to/5d9of28vr3sy.html

Всё взято с сайта антистарфорс - спасибо ребятам за их труды !

----------


## VAU

StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty (2010/Rus) RePack




[CUT="Описание"]<<StarCraft II – продолжение эпической саги о трех могущественных расах: протоссах, терранах и зергах. Им предстоит снова сойтись в бою в новой стратегии в реальном времени, продолжении легендарной игры StarCraft. В этой жестокой борьбе за выживание в Космосе в вашем распоряжении будут как новые боевые единицы, так и прежние, с расширенными возможностями>>

Особенности игры:
# Игра воссоздает и развивает все лучшие качества StarCraft: продуманный баланс, увлекательный игровой процесс, стремительные и энергичные многопользовательские сражения.
# Три различные расы: протоссы, терраны и зерги.
# Новые боевые единицы и приемы боя, доступные каждой из рас, делают различия между ними еще ярче.
# Прорыв в принципах построения кампании для однопользовательской игры.
# Новое трехмерное графическое ядро, поддерживающее ошеломляющие спецэффекты и позволяюшее отображать огромные боевые единицы и многочисленные армии.
# Полная поддержка многопользовательского формата игры, новые возможности для проведения сражений между игроками и поиска противника на портале Battle.net.
# Полнофункциональный редактор карт и скриптов, обеспечивающий беспрецедентную гибкость в «индивидуализации» игры.[/CUT]



Особенности RePack'a
Ничего не Вырезано / Видео сжато на 50%. 
Запуск с Ярлыка на Раб. Столе. 
*Версия игры v. 1.0.0.16117.* 
RePack by z10yded

Отличие от прошлой версии RePack
Добавлен Skirmish Launcher с картами и альтернативное лекарство.

*Скриншоты инсталлятора*

  

Год выпуска: 27 июля 2010 г.
Год выпуска в России: 27 июля 2010 г.
Жанр: Strategy (Real-time) / 3D
Разработчик: Blizzard Entertainment
Издательство: Blizzard Entertainment
Издательство в России: 1C
Тип издания: RePack
Язык интерфейса: Русский (RUS)
Язык озвучки: Русский (RUS)
Таблэтка: Вшита 
*Размер: 4,34 GB*

*Скачать бесплатно с Турбобит 4.34 Гб*

----------


## ZonticK

Есть такие кто играет на первом сервере в ск2? могли бы организовать турнир :)

----------


## ingenou

Это просто шедевр всех шедевров) Игра получилась просто супер!

----------


## Михаил29

Люблю старкрафт

----------


## garrigreen

Обожаю эту игру могу сутками играть.

----------

